# nice trowel



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A1vAhmbAtkk


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You'd think that for $15/ft he could buy a bigger trowel. :laughing:

Actually, I have a trowel like that (okay...I have 2), and if I could work like that all the time it would be great....relaxed, artistic, high paying. 

Unfortunately......I live in Montana.


----------

